# А кто посоветует недорогой хостинг на Gentoo?

## Rainbow goblin

Сабж. Требования - Perl, mod_perl или FastCGI, PHP, MySQL

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## WI

 *Rainbow goblin wrote:*   

> Сабж. Требования - Perl, mod_perl или FastCGI, PHP, MySQL
> 
> 

 

1) Чем связаны гента с хостингом? 

2) Насколько недорогой?

Посмотри условия на серваках agava (www.agava.ru). Перла там нет, в наличии пхп и мускул, че5го вполне достаточно. Администрится по ссх. Бесплатно.

Минус -  баннер на страничках + требования к активности проекта (если сайт кликать не будут - закроют).

Возможно есть где-то еще.

----------

## Rainbow goblin

Gentoo - чтобы "свой" дистрибутив поддерживать, дело принципа в общем. 

А без перла плохо... Люблю перловку...  :Razz: 

----------

## perlovka

И за что же ты меня так любишь?  :Wink: 

----------

## hlroad

 *Rainbow goblin wrote:*   

> А кто посоветует недорогой хостинг на Gentoo?

 

А зачем ? На "недорогом хостинге" тебя в систему никто не пустит, так что никакой разницы между Gentoo и RHEL'ом нет. А на colocation - расценки у всех примерно одинаковые.

 *Rainbow goblin wrote:*   

> Сабж. Требования - Perl, mod_perl или FastCGI, PHP, MySQL
> 
> 

 

Перевод: хочу невозможного. Не бывает работающего mod_perl'а или FastCGI на недорогих hosting'ах. Ибо они примерно так на порядок повышают требования к системе (по сравнению с PHP). Ну и, соответственно, цену раза в два-три (бОльшая часть цены в совсем недорогих хостингах - это оплата работы бухгалтерии, так что не в 10 раз) - либо все будет глючить.

 *Rainbow goblin wrote:*   

> А без перла плохо... Люблю перловку... 

 Зато ISP к ней очень отрицательно относятся - и не без оснований, увы. При всех достоинствах Perl'а один-единственный его недостаток перекрывает их все.

----------

## Rainbow goblin

Попользовался обычным хостингом за 4$ в месяц, Perl там есть, а mod_perl установлен, но не работает, хотя хозяин хостинга гордо заявляет, что он там есть!  :Laughing: 

----------

## hlroad

 *Rainbow goblin wrote:*   

> Попользовался обычным хостингом за 4$ в месяц, Perl там есть, а mod_perl установлен, но не работает, хотя хозяин хостинга гордо заявляет, что он там есть! 

 

Perl много где есть - проблемы начинаются когда какая-то ненулевая часть клиентов начинает им пользоваться. Скажем 20-30%. Впрочем поскольку perl'овые CGI тормозят изрядно, то ими мало кто пользуется - только если уж сильно надо. А mod_perl может "поставить систему на колени" гораздо раньше - хотя, разумеется, если он не работает, то проблем нет...

----------

## Rainbow goblin

Да ничего нигде не тормозит! Писать скрипты просто нужно уметь. А про mod_perl - вон netfirms.com им пользуется и всё у них отлично!

----------

## hlroad

 *Rainbow goblin wrote:*   

> Да ничего нигде не тормозит!
> 
> 

 

Да ну ?

 *Rainbow goblin wrote:*   

> Писать скрипты просто нужно уметь.
> 
> 

 

А если кто-то их писать не умеет ? Не забудь: у хостера на одной машине должны висеть десятки (если не сотни) клиентов - иначе вся деятельность становится убыточной. "Закрутить гайки", так чтобы проблемы были только у того, кто состряпает кривой скрипт в случае использования mod_perl'а много сложнее, чем в случае использования mod_php.

 *Rainbow goblin wrote:*   

> А про mod_perl - вон netfirms.com им пользуется и всё у них отлично!

 

Сами пользуются или клиентам дают ? Это две бааальши разницы. У них на сайте написано:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  10 MySQL Databases & PHPMyAdmin
> 
> Microsoft FrontPage 2002 Extensions
> ...

 

Никакого mod_perl'а в базовом плане. Либо нужно платить дополнительно (за риск), либо - только cgi-bin (за что тоже берут таки $10 в месяц при том, что colocation - это ~$50 за сервер). mod_perl - это дорого. И это не прихоть хостеров, а условие их выживания. Те у кого mod_perl дешево долго не живут...

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

Могу предложить свой... хоть и не Gentoo но все есть(или почти все, только предлагаю шаред хостинг с шелом и CPanel)... о цене можем договриться... подробности http://redintek.com/

----------

## Camp

fcccrew.ru

----------

## Rainbow goblin

 *hlroad wrote:*   

> Никакого mod_perl'а в базовом плане. Либо нужно платить дополнительно (за риск), либо - только cgi-bin (за что тоже берут таки $10 в месяц при том, что colocation - это ~$50 за сервер). mod_perl - это дорого. И это не прихоть хостеров, а условие их выживания. Те у кого mod_perl дешево долго не живут...

 

   У меня там случайно сайтик по беспоатному тарифу (с баннером). Так вот mod_perl у них там есть.

   Кстати, хостинги mod_perl за 10$ в месяц запросто можно найти. Просто это уже не недорогой хостинг, это уже для меня средний.

----------

